# How do I Make my Soap Smell Like Strawberry without FO?



## xoticsoaps (May 27, 2014)

There is no such thing as Strawberry Essential Oil, but there is a such thing as Strawberry Fragrance Oil. But, I don't use synthetic fragrances in my soaps. So, how do I get my soap to smell strawberry-ish without using fragrance oil? Is there an essential oil combo that will come close? If so, that would be good enough.

I just realized there is a typo in the title. It should be: How do I make my soap smell like strawberry without FO?


----------



## xoticsoaps (May 27, 2014)

I think I may have come up with a recipe combo to achieve the results I want, but I don't think I can delete this thread.


----------



## lsg (May 27, 2014)

We would like to know if your experiment worked.


----------



## Hazel (May 27, 2014)

Edited the title for you. That's great that you may have come up with an answer after asking for help. Perhaps you'd be willing to share your results which might help other people who use EOs. :grin:

eta: Hi lsg! Just saw your post. Great minds think alike but yours is a little faster.


----------



## lsg (May 27, 2014)

Yes, they can just start calling us the "Great Ones.":mrgreen:


----------



## xoticsoaps (May 27, 2014)

lsg, I would be happy to share the results when I try this out! 

Hazel, thank you for editing the title. Until I read your post I thought I was tad loopy in the head.


----------



## Hazel (May 27, 2014)

It's certainly sounds better than bubble head. 

@ xoticsoaps - 

You're welcome! If you have problems with a post or deleting, just contact one of us and we'll help. Good luck with your experiment!


----------



## Khanjari (May 27, 2014)

I would love to know the results!  

Lsg and Hazel, in soap making (according to all your posts I have read in any topic......... you guys are great minds!!!!!) Thank you Both for sharing all the experience you have )


----------



## CaraBou (May 27, 2014)

lsg said:


> Yes, they can just start calling us the "Great Ones.":mrgreen:



Yes!  And you'll be in good company, too.  The Athabaskan word Denali, which translates to "The Great One" in English, is how Native (and other) Alaskans refer to the highest mountain in North America.  Others know it Mount McKinley.  Attempts by the State of Alaska to have the Federal Government recognize this traditional Athabaskan name have been repeatedly thwarted by  congressional members from Ohio, which is the home state of the mountain's official namesake and 25th president of the U.S., William McKinley.  

Hazel, aren't you from Ohio, and if so, could write a letter to your delegation??  Maybe you and lsg would get honorable mention in the renaming ceremony!

Us Americans know how fast our Congress acts.  So I sincerely hope xotic soaps perfects the strawberry EO combo long before then -- and shares the recipe!!


----------



## lsg (May 28, 2014)

Congress, ugh, don't get me started on that subject.


----------



## Hazel (May 28, 2014)

Khanjari said:


> Lsg and Hazel, in soap making (according to all your posts I have read  in any topic......... you guys are great minds!!!!!) Thank you Both for  sharing all the experience you have :smile



Thank you but I'm not nearly as knowledgeable as lsg and many other members on this forum. I just pass on what I've learned from experience and what I've learned from others.




CaraBou said:


> Hazel, aren't you from Ohio, and if so, could write a letter to your delegation??



Yes, I can write a letter but I've never thought Ohio representatives paid any attention to what their constituents think, want or need. But maybe I'm a tad cynical.


----------



## lsg (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for the nice comments and Hazel is just being modest.  She is much more knowledgeable than I am and so are many members of the forum.


----------



## Hazel (May 28, 2014)

lsg said:


> Hazel is just being modest.


No, I'm not.


----------

